# AppleScript et RB



## CathyGYM (30 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je découvre RB et applescript (et Mac...), et je cherche à copier le contenu d'un fichier .pdf dans un fichier .txt, fichiers que j'utilise dans RB sous les noms FichierPDF et FichierTXT (type FolderItem). Est-il possible d'appeler un Applescript qui ouvre le fichier PDF (avec Acrobat reader) et qui fasse "sélectionner tout", puis "copier" et enfin "coller" dans un fichier de type txt de nom FichierTXT (fichier à créer).
J'utiliser Acrobat reader car le "copier-coller" à partir de l'aperçu n'est pas du tout le même...
J'en profite pour vous remercier tous, car je suis sur Mac depuis une semaine, et j'ai déjà pu résoudre pas mal de problèmes grâce à votre forum, mais là je cale...
A bientôt j'espère...


----------



## tatouille (1 Décembre 2010)

CathyGYM a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je découvre RB et applescript (et Mac...), et je cherche à copier le contenu d'un fichier .pdf dans un fichier .txt, fichiers que j'utilise dans RB sous les noms FichierPDF et FichierTXT (type FolderItem). Est-il possible d'appeler un Applescript qui ouvre le fichier PDF (avec Acrobat reader) et qui fasse "sélectionner tout", puis "copier" et enfin "coller" dans un fichier de type txt de nom FichierTXT (fichier à créer).
> J'utiliser Acrobat reader car le "copier-coller" à partir de l'aperçu n'est pas du tout le même...
> J'en profite pour vous remercier tous, car je suis sur Mac depuis une semaine, et j'ai déjà pu résoudre pas mal de problèmes grâce à votre forum, mais là je cale...
> A bientôt j'espère...



et dix balles et un mars?


----------



## mtcubix (1 Décembre 2010)

CathyGYM a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je découvre RB et applescript (et Mac...), et je cherche à copier le contenu d'un fichier .pdf dans un fichier .txt, fichiers que j'utilise dans RB sous les noms FichierPDF et FichierTXT (type FolderItem). Est-il possible d'appeler un Applescript qui ouvre le fichier PDF (avec Acrobat reader) et qui fasse "sélectionner tout", puis "copier" et enfin "coller" dans un fichier de type txt de nom FichierTXT (fichier à créer).
> J'utiliser Acrobat reader car le "copier-coller" à partir de l'aperçu n'est pas du tout le même...
> J'en profite pour vous remercier tous, car je suis sur Mac depuis une semaine, et j'ai déjà pu résoudre pas mal de problèmes grâce à votre forum, mais là je cale...
> A bientôt j'espère...



A ma connaissance, il n'existe pas de logiciel de programmation RB sur mac, Ruby, RubyCocoa par contre oui ça existe... donc, concernant RB, je ne sais pas ce que tu veux dire, si tu pouvais expliquer ce que c'est et ce que tu veux faire avec, on pourra t'aider

Acrobat reader peut l'utilisent sur mac pour lire les .pdf, Aperçu s'en charge, de plus Aperçu est criptable avec plus de possibilités, tu peux donc demander à Applescript  d'agir sur Aperçu, les fonctions disponibles sont dans le dictionnaire de l'application.
Applescript ==> menu fichier >> ouvrir un dictionnaire : choisir Aperçu (ou Acrobat reader)dans le fenêtre de dialogue pour voir la liste des fonctions disponibles.


----------



## CathyGYM (1 Décembre 2010)

mtcubix a dit:


> A ma connaissance, il n'existe pas de logiciel de programmation RB sur mac, Ruby, RubyCocoa par contre oui ça existe... donc, concernant RB, je ne sais pas ce que tu veux dire, si tu pouvais expliquer ce que c'est et ce que tu veux faire avec, on pourra t'aider
> 
> Acrobat reader peut l'utilisent sur mac pour lire les .pdf, Aperçu s'en charge, de plus Aperçu est criptable avec plus de possibilités, tu peux donc demander à Applescript  d'agir sur Aperçu, les fonctions disponibles sont dans le dictionnaire de l'application.
> Applescript ==> menu fichier >> ouvrir un dictionnaire : choisir Aperçu (ou Acrobat reader)dans le fenêtre de dialogue pour voir la liste des fonctions disponibles.



Merci mtcubix, en effet je viens de trouver que acrobat reader n'est pas commandable par applescript, je vais donc faire autrement...probablement avec apercu.
Par contre, je cherche toujours à faire passer des argument à Applescript via RB (Real Basic, qui fonctionnement très bien sous Mac). Je crois qu'on peut récupérer les arguments avec une expression du style "Set LaVariable1 to  word 1 of..." mais je ne trouve pas la syntaxe exacte, et en plus, sous real basic, je ne sais pas comment passer ces arguments...
Si quelqu'un a une idée, ou peux me conseiller un bon bouquin ou je peux trouver toutes les commandes et propriétés utilisées par real basic...
Merci d'avance !


----------



## CathyGYM (2 Décembre 2010)

Personne ne peut m'aider ?
J'ai un autre problème à vous soumettre, j'ai fait un petit script tout simple, qui fonctionne correctement lorsque je l'appelle à partir d'applescript :

tell application "iCal"
	tell calendar "Travail"
		set theDate to current date
		make new event at end with properties {description:"Remarque: RTT", summary:"Essai", location:"Maison", start date:theDate, allday event:true}
	end tell
end tell
Ce script crée un évènement ical à la date du jour. Je souhaite executer ce script à partir de realbasic (un peu têtue me direz vous! :hein. J'ai donc mis un objet RbScript dans ma feuille RB avec RbScript.source contenant le texte de ce script, et j'ai fait RbScript.run et là rien ne se passe. Est-ce normal ? Peut-être que je n'ai rien compris aux lancement de script depuis RB ?
Merci de m'aider...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,


CathyGYM a dit:


> Personne ne peut m'aider ?
> J'ai un autre problème à vous soumettre, j'ai fait un petit script tout simple, qui fonctionne correctement lorsque je l'appelle à partir d'applescript :
> 
> J'ai donc mis un objet RbScript dans ma feuille RB avec RbScript.source contenant le texte de ce script, et j'ai fait RbScript.run


Non RBScript n'est pas fait pour cela.

Je te suggère de faire ta recherche sur ce site http://support.realsoftware.com/listarchives/realbasic-nug.fr/
avec ce mot "AppleScript" et tu auras ta réponse.

Voici le lien pour rechercher dans d'autres forums *RB* http://support.realsoftware.com/listarchives/lists.html

Si tu désires t'abonner dans la maiiling liste *REAL Software NUG Français*, c'est dans cette page  http://www.realsoftware.com/support/listmanager/


----------



## CathyGYM (2 Décembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup Mac_Jac, je vais aller voir ces adresses...


----------



## CathyGYM (6 Décembre 2010)

CathyGYM a dit:


> Personne ne peut m'aider ?
> J'ai un autre problème à vous soumettre, j'ai fait un petit script tout simple, qui fonctionne correctement lorsque je l'appelle à partir d'applescript :
> 
> tell application "iCal"
> ...



Cà y est j'ai enfin trouvé ma réponse...

Je la poste car celà pourra peut-être servir à quelqu'un... En fait c'est très simple, il suffit de mettre le script dans le projet Real Basic (un simple glisser-déposer du finder vers le projet RB) et ensuite on l'appelle... Enfantin ! On peut même lui passer des arguments, ce que je cherchait initialement ; dans ce cas le script s'écrit :

on run (Arg1, Arg2)
.... texte du script
end run

ce script étant enregistré sous le nom 'MonScript' et dans Real Basic, on l'appelle en faisant :

MonScript ( Arg1,Arg2)

Pour plus d'information, voir le lien ci-dessous :
http://forums.realsoftware.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1944&hilit=calling+applescript


----------

